# Flapjack23's build



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I joined this board after finding it via an internet search for wine coolers turned into cigar humidors. I found falconman515's thread on his NewAir build, started reading, and decided I need to join. I used this site to help evaluate the model of cooler and type of build. So now it has come down to begenning my build. I hope to offer my thoughts and chart my progress through the process on this thread. I expect it will take me a few months, so I will update it as needed. Picks will follow as appropriate. I intend to total my $ spent so others can get an idea of how much it really takes to get up and running.

First step was to figure out what cooler I want. I decided on the NewAir 280E. I like the color and design of it. I think all the major manufacturers make a quality product that will work, this on appealed to me most. I picked a 28 bottle unit with the hope that in a few years I will be able to fill it up and have a rotating stock of aged (by me) cigars to smoke.

Earlier this week, a member here posted a 10% off coupon to Air and Water. They were the cheapest when I foundthe cooler, theie E-Bay price was a little cheaper than their regular one, but the code dropped the price to below that. I ordered the cooler and with delevery I spent $184 on it. Delivery scheduled on 1-31-12

I bought the large HF bead tube for a couple reasons. I can use it in my current desktop humidor. It is double the size needed currently. I intend to buy 1-2 pounds HF beads, put in bowls on the bottom, plus 1-2 of the HF tubes for each shelf/drawer in the frige. Beads plus syringe $25.

At my local B/M, I bought some cigars and a Xikar round humistat to place in my desktop humidor then transfer to the frige when running. Cost $26.

So far in for $235. 

My biggest problem right now...I have not told my wife about this project yet, nor does she know I've bought the frige. I'll be home Tuesday when the frige comes. I may not be able to post after that...we will see.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Good start, Andy. Do not forget to post pictures on the progress of your wineador and your black eyes!


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds good keep us posted!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Flapjack23 said:


> So far in for $235.
> 
> My biggest problem right now...I have not told my wife about this project yet, nor does she know I've bought the frige. I'll be home Tuesday when the frige comes. I may not be able to post after that...we will see.


Good luck with that...

:smoke:


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Good luck with your build. I'm also setting up a wineador and all the information here are really helping with the planning. So far i've only bought the Kittly Litter.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks. I found this this thread has a lot of good information on it http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/296357-falconman515s-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html. It helped me get started, I'm just repaying the favor. I'll end up a little different, but it will be how I want it.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

do you plan on doing shelves or drawers by one of the brothers on the forum, I see they do exellent work.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

jimbo1 said:


> do you plan on doing shelves or drawers by one of the brothers on the forum, I see they do exellent work.


Yes I do. I've been all over Forrests website. I hope to have my mind made up and shelves/drawers ordered by the end of Feb. After I get the NewAir in, I plan on doing a needs (wants) assessment to figure out if I would like for storage space. One of the questions I have to answer is if I want to store smokes in boxes (I think I do) and how many I would like to store loose in drawers. I'm leaning towards 2 drawers/2 shelves right now.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Flapjack23 said:


> Yes I do. I've been all over Forrests website. I hope to have my mind made up and shelves/drawers ordered by the end of Feb. After I get the NewAir in, I plan on doing a needs (wants) assessment to figure out if I would like for storage space. One of the questions I have to answer is if I want to store smokes in boxes (I think I do) and how many I would like to store loose in drawers. I'm leaning towards 2 drawers/2 shelves right now.


yea, your wife is gonna kill ya, lol....hey do it right the first time and you'll save money, good luck bro, can't wait to see pics-either of the build or you funeral.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, FedEx is still projecting delivery for tomorrow, I'm going to grab a few cigars on the way home just in case...I'll post tomorrow night if I can.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

FedEx brought my NewAir today, around 1PM. I hinted to the wife that I had something coming, she kinda figured what it was by how much I had mentioned it over the last month. She made claim to some $ for new clothes for our trip to Vegas in a few months, so I guess all is good. No black eyes, no funeral, and shes not mad. I guess she doesn't know I intend on filling it over the next few years.

The box came with only a couple small dings, looked like normal shipping wear, no problems noted outside. Good turnaround time from Air and Water, ordered last Thursday and it arrived today. I opened the package, it was well protected and undamaged inside the box. Minimal assembly (only the handle needed to be put on) and it was ready to plug in. No smell inside, some people mention a plastic smell, I found none in mine. I plugged it in and set it for the lowest setting. The fan turned on, it was quiet. I want to put in my bedroom, I do not think it will be loud enough to bother me. There is more noise from the ceiling fan and DVR IMO. I figure I'll let it run for a week or so just to make sure there are no problems. After that I will clean it out with dish soap, find it a home and, when $ permits, get some shelves and drawers ordered.















I'll be weighing my drawer and humidifying options over the next few weeks, and expect to have everything ordered by the end of Feb.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Noty sure why the pics didn't post, but I'll try again.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice thread Andy keep us posted...


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Flapjack23 said:


> I joined this board after finding it via an internet search for wine coolers turned into cigar humidors. I found falconman515's thread on his NewAir build, started reading, and decided I need to join. I used this site to help evaluate the model of cooler and type of build.





Flapjack23 said:


> Thanks. I found this this thread has a lot of good information on it http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/296357-falconman515s-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html. It helped me get started.


When I read this it makes me smile knowing that all the extra time and effort in taking pics and documenting everything I did and bought was well worth the effort to help out brothers like you looking to get into a new Wineador! I came to puff after finding some other Edgestar threads from few other brothers (quo and sarge and a few others) that helped me out SO much when I first started. Then once I got rolling I noticed there were really no build threads on this NewAir unit and thought you know what... I'm gonna make a huge build thread of this unit to help out future BOTL that way many brothers here helped me.

Glad to see you falling down the horribly steep slippery slope .... and guess what ... that $235 is gonna be moving up there before you know it! The killer part to the wallet is when you have so much new room to fill your ordering weekly on CBID and buying sticks from brothers here in the for sale section week after week ... the better half is about to kill me with all the buying of cigars I have been doing to fill this bad boy up!

Glad to see I could help and I would be more than happy to help out with ANY questions you may have while working on your new unit.

Let me know brother ... we are all here to help and are more than happy to do so.

Keep us updated and keep the pics and documentation coming!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> When I read this it makes me smile knowing that all the extra time and effort in taking pics and documenting everything I did and bought was well worth the effort to help out brothers like you looking to get into a new Wineador! I came to puff after finding some other Edgestar threads from few other brothers (quo and sarge and a few others) that helped me out SO much when I first started. Then once I got rolling I noticed there were really no build threads on this NewAir unit and thought you know what... I'm gonna make a huge build thread of this unit to help out future BOTL that way many brothers here helped me.
> 
> Glad to see you falling down the horribly steep slippery slope .... and guess what ... that $235 is gonna be moving up there before you know it! The killer part to the wallet is when you have so much new room to fill your ordering weekly on CBID and buying sticks from brothers here in the for sale section week after week ... the better half is about to kill me with all the buying of cigars I have been doing to fill this bad boy up!
> 
> ...


I cant figure out how to send reps on here...as soon as I do you got some coming.

EDIT: got it, rep sent


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd recommend using a baking soda and water mixture for cleaning it out rather than dish soap.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> I'd recommend using a baking soda and water mixture for cleaning it out rather than dish soap.


Got it. the cooler has been running for about 6 hours now and a light "plastic" smell in inside it. I think the cooling unit is causing it, I'll let it run for a while and have some time to clean it and let it air before I get shelves/drawers to fill it.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Andy,
Following this thread intently as I do believe there is a Newair in my near future. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ctoph (Jan 27, 2012)

Flapjack23 said:


> Got it. the cooler has been running for about 6 hours now and a light "plastic" smell in inside it. I think the cooling unit is causing it, I'll let it run for a while and have some time to clean it and let it air before I get shelves/drawers to fill it.


Put some newspaper in it overnight while it's running. That new motor smell will be gone in no time!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

falconman515 said:


> The killer part to the wallet is when you have so much new room to fill your ordering weekly on CBID and buying sticks from brothers here in the for sale section week after week ...


Andy, whatever you do, do NOT start buying a ton of stuff on CBID you haven't tried! You'll end up with a bunch of stock you don't like, and will need to get rid of. Take your time, once you have drawers built, installed, and seasoned, the humi will be nice and stable, and you can take your sweet time filling her up.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on your build. You can see my build here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/266053-god-i-love-my-wife.html As you will see, I elected to go with 20 round 308 ammo case lids. Some BOTLS use empty 100 rnd 22 boxes with great success also. I chose not to use dishes because of room restrictions and didn't want spilled beads. Just food for thought.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

ctoph said:


> Put some newspaper in it overnight while it's running. That new motor smell will be gone in no time!


+1 this worked for me in my tupperdors.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Andy,
> Following this thread intently as I do believe there is a Newair in my near future. Thanks for sharing!


Glad to help, I got my start from this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/296357-falconman515s-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html. falconman515's thread got me on this site and into the NewAir (I might have posted that already).

After a week or so I'll use the newspaper trick and get her clean smelling, thanks. I'm going to start slow for sure. I only have a few sticks in my desktop right now, I'm going to add a few to send out, I'm going to do a Newbie Sampler Trade. I'm going to give a few I have and a few of my favs after I pick them up, hoefully try new stuff that way. i will get a few boxes of some of my favorites though.

I enjoy looking for new smokes, it will be fun to fill...funner to empty though. Thanks for the thoughts and encouragement so far. I'm repost in a few days.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Andy, whatever you do, do NOT start buying a ton of stuff on CBID you haven't tried! You'll end up with a bunch of stock you don't like, and will need to get rid of. Take your time, once you have drawers built, installed, and seasoned, the humi will be nice and stable, and you can take your sweet time filling her up.


I hate to agree with Derek, but i have to on this one ! :fencing: I still have a ton of smokes from a year ago that i went crazy buying from cbid, and ci etc...Not that there bad cigars, but the longer you stick around here, your flavor profiles will change and mature. Dont just buy em cause there a good deal, or a hot deal at the moment. Keep your eye on the WTS section here. Im sure now that certain members in here see that your taking steps with a wine cooler, that thing may fill up quicker than you think !


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I hate to agree with Derek, but i have to on this one ! :fencing: I still have a ton of smokes from a year ago that i went crazy buying from cbid, and ci etc...Not that there bad cigars, but the longer you stick around here, your flavor profiles will change and mature. Dont just buy em cause there a good deal, or a hot deal at the moment. Keep your eye on the WTS section here. Im sure now that certain members in here see that your taking steps with a wine cooler, that thing may fill up quicker than you think !


I've been looking there...just waiting for a little storage room. I'm definitely going to got in on a few swaps/passes to help expand my brand recognition and see what I like.

I've been running the cooler for almost a week now, a few more days, it's getting filled with newspaper to get the motor odor out. Next step is to find a small table to put it on and figure out how to tell the wife I am putting it in our bedroom. Most wives are understanding, right?


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Give her the two shelves in front of the fan for wine and you should have no problem getting her buy in.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

After hinting around that I was putting the wineador in our bedroom for a few days, last night I carried it upstairs and set it in a corner of the bedroom. My thought process was the same for the deer mount I hung over our fireplace...ignore her wishes, put it where I want it, if she really wants it moved, she will move it (the deer head is still there BTW). She came upstairs, looked at it, told me we need to clean our closet and I should get a table to put the wineador on! That went MUCH better than I thought. Going to pick up a couple newspapers today to stuff it with, should be scent free in a few days. Now on to a table to put it on.

I think for shelves I have decided on 2 drawers and 2 shelves to start with. Going to order next week. To start, my thoughts on humidity are HF 65% beads. I think I'm going to go with 1lb on the bottom in a dish, 1 tube in each drawer and on each shelf. Going to get a couple of the stick sized ones too, to put in the travel humidor when I go somewhere. I'll evaluate if I need an Oasis style humidifier later, I think its the beads to start. They may be ordered next week too.

If I get into CC's I think 1 more drawer with top would be in order, I could use 60% beads in there and dry them every couple weeks.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

One pound of beads are plenty. Just distribute them. I put a half pound at the bottom and the other half at the top. Humidity stays even throughout.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Begin warm liquid goo phase.....er...de-smell the wineador phase. $2 worth of newspapers and stuff it full. In a few days all the new motor (or whatever) smell should be gone. It has found its new home, the wife has not moved it, looking for a proper table/stand to get it to the correct height and I will be one step closer! My little buddy wants to help, but dogs don't get cigars.

















Shelves hopefully next week!!!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> Give her the two shelves in front of the fan for wine and you should have no problem getting her buy in.


Ive got a feeling a wine cooler for...wait for it...wine...is in my near future. If I keep her in purses and wine I think I'll be OK stocking sticks...maybe...


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just placed my order from Forrest today!!!! Got 2 drawers and 2 shelves as a starter package. The drawers are for the bottom, lowest is a false front next is standard, two shelves to stack boxes further up. ($129 invested in shelves and drawers) The newspaper took the plastic smell out of the wine fridge...kinda smells like newspaper now. Going to empty it, clean it, and use a glue gun on the condensation hole in the back. Also picked up brand spanking new squirt bottle for the distilled water...for $1. 

So far I have invested $367 so far as follows:

Wine cooler...$184
Drawers........$129
Beads...........$25
Humistat.......$26
Newspaper....$2
Sprayer.........$1


Still have some more beads to get, but I have a little time, I think drawers and shelves are 3 or so weeks out. I went with the 2 drawers/2 shelves so I can further evaluate my needs and see what I actually need for storage area and adjust accordingly. I do think I will get a solid bottom drawer with a top eventually when I start buying CC's. I'll put a 60% tube in that and hope for the best. 

PS this is my 100th post!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like its coming together nicely  Fed Ex drops mine off today and I have the trays seasoning. So excited! Lol


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Sounds like its coming together nicely  Fed Ex drops mine off today ani have the trays seasoning. So excited! Lol


Awesome...pics are in order when shes home.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

As promised a humble pic of the "newspaper" stage 









As a side note mine showed up damaged (can't even see it as it's on the back side) and missing a part (one of the feet). A quick call to Air & Water got it all fixed! The foot is on its way and they gave me a $15.00 credit for the damage. If you're contemplating a wineador I can't praise Air & Water's customer service highly enough. Great company!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

After my recent destruction, I'm now beginning to wonder if 2 drawers are enough...we will see. Who knew something like this could happen.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your build. You got a well deserved destruction.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a great online community. I cant wait until I can assist in the destruction of another unsuspecting green noob.

I've decided how to store the beads in my wineador. My oldest daughter made some pottery in school projects over the years. A few will make it into the wineador as bead storage devices, probably one on the bottom and one on the top. The drawers are going to get a couple HF bead tubes...for a couple reasons. Too much beads should not be an issue, and a couple of the small cigar sized ones will do double duty...drawer sitters and for the travelador when I'm gone for a couple days.

Here are the two I picked:


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I now have the wineador (almost) unplugged and empty. Going to let it air out for a day or two, its getting a spritz of distilled water and a good wipedown. depending on odor in the next few days, I might put a box of Arm and Hammer in it and let that sit for a few days. I'm not sure if I'm going to wait for my drawers from Forrest before I get it filled. I might just put a couple of the wire shelves in it and put my humidor and tupperador right into it. Should have enough humidification to start between the KL Shane sent me and the HF tube I bought.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

After a couple days sitting open and a thorough wipe-down with DW, I can detect no smell. Going to leave it open a few more days anyway. I used a hot melt glue gun and plugged the condensation hole in the back of it. Placed an order for some HF beads today ($37)...got 1/2 pound to divide between the two dishes and a small stick sized one to put in a drawer. Including the large tube I already have I should be in good shape. The 1/2 pound is adequate for the size of my wineador, the large tube humidifies 2000 cubic inches and the small stick 500 cubic inches. I should be in good shape bead wise. The small stick will replace 1 cigar in my travel humidor when I go somewhere and need to take more than a couple sticks. drawers were ordered 1 week ago today, hopefully with Forrests estimate on turnaround time I should have them in 3 weeks. I think the only other thing I want is a second hygrometer. 

Total so far...$404


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

After a week of sitting open I found most of the smell had gone. My next step was going to put my HF beads (when they arrived) into it with a couple of the wire racks and mt humidor and tupperador. I put both of them in the wineador in anticipation of the beads, closed it up (with the lids on/closed) and waited. After 2 days I noticed there was still a plastic smell to it. Took both tupperador and humidor out and turned it on and placed a pkg of baking soda in it to hopefully get the remaining scent out. Beads are in, just need to wait till the smell is gone then I can put everything back in. Drawers/shelves are still a good 2 weeks out. Might season them in a cooler when they come in then pop them in the wineador and let it stabilize.


----------



## sawyerz (Feb 14, 2012)

Im jelly. My coolidor will have to do for now!


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Good stuff so far, I have been following your progress...sounds good so far


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had the baking soda in and the fridge on for a few days now...the smell is almost completely gone. Probably give it a few more days then shut it off, give it a good cleaning with a baking soda paste and DW and see where I'm at. I've been hit by a few bombs and bought a couple sticks from the devil site...cbid...so I'm rapidly running out of room (got a few decent deals on cbid though). Hopefully have the unit up and running with wire shelves by mid week, with drawers to follow in a couple more, with more pics by Friday.


----------



## vidast (Feb 16, 2012)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I hate to agree with Derek, but i have to on this one ! :fencing: I still have a ton of smokes from a year ago that i went crazy buying from cbid, and ci etc...Not that there bad cigars, but the longer you stick around here, your flavor profiles will change and mature. Dont just buy em cause there a good deal, or a hot deal at the moment. Keep your eye on the WTS section here. Im sure now that certain members in here see that your taking steps with a wine cooler, that thing may fill up quicker than you think !


What does WTS stand for?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

vidast said:


> What does WTS stand for?


Want to Sell


----------



## vidast (Feb 16, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Want to Sell


ahh. Thanks.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Still having a little issue with the plastic smell inside it...I think a couple cleanings are in order. Tried vinegar and it helped a little, think I'm going to make BS paste and clean it with that a few times...see where I'm at from there. Nothing is going in it today, so no pics.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't worry about the plastic smell so much Andy. Get some cedar in there and the plastic smell will be gone in hours. I aired my Newair out for one day and that's it. Once I got the drawers in it for a day you would never know there was any sort of plastic smell in there.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Don't worry about the plastic smell so much Andy. Get some cedar in there and the plastic smell will be gone in hours. I aired my Newair out for one day and that's it. Once I got the drawers in it for a day you would never know there was any sort of plastic smell in there.


Thats my hope. Drawers are still a couple weeks out, I'm going to pick up a couple spanish cedar boards from a place near me and throw them in it so I and get my humidors and tupperador inside it. I had no idea how fast they would fill up.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I put my humidor and tupperador into the wine cooler on shelves mostly because I'm impatient and my drawers are still a week or two out. Getting a Spanish Cedar board for the bottom Wednesday, conditioned it should be in by the end of the weekend. I've got the HF beads (half pound and two tubes) in it. The tubes are just sitting on a shelf, the loose beads are on the bottom in a couple bowls. I'm only going to spritz the bowls as needed. I'm at 62% RH and 68 degrees after 36 hours. Here's a pic as it stands now:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Andy,
Looking good, sir! Can't wait to see the shelves in all their glory! :tu


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

looking good bro


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Slowly but surely its coming together. Finally made it to the store today and got the cedar board, got it cut up and seasoning now. When its ready it will go on the bottom just for a little more odor and moisture storage. I'm using a modified Flapjack23 seasoning method. Got the pieces cut and in a baking dish, a couple small squirts of DW, let it soak in until it looks dry again then a couple more squirts. Hopefully they will be ready to "install" in a few days. 

The temp here was getting out of control...82 today...so I had to plug it in the other day. Set for 65 on the unit, its holding exactly 65 inside it (according to my round Xikar) with humidity at 63%. During the initial cooldown, it dropped to 59% but recovered within a few hours. All seems good...hoping for drawers and shelves soon!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Can the two Corona girls come christen it when it's finished???


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I sure hope so!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally got the spanish cedar boards seasoned and in the bottom...humidity jumped up a bit, its still stabilizing, but back at 69% and dropping again:










Here it is as it stands now (with my latest cbid purchase):










Hoping for drawers and shelves to season and install soon...


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just contacted Forrest today, I've decided to see if he could add a third drawer to my order. Looking at my unboxed sticks, I think a third drawer is appropriate. He said no problem and that timing was perfect, my order was about to ship! Hopefully I will have some new pics to post in the next week or so.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well....I got my drawers in on Wednesday while I was at work and finally got to the seasoning process today. Here's a few pics:

Before i emptied it:










My stash in its resting place:










Set up to season:










I went through and wiped down every shelf and drawer with DW to take all the extra dust off them, a little spritz with DW on everything, and in they went. I placed 2 bowls in it, one on a shelf and one in the bottom drawer, both with DW and a rinsed sponge. Now a few days wait and we should be ready to stock!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOVIN IT !!!!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> LOVIN IT !!!!


I'm sure I've mentioned it in this thread somewhere...but I found this site and your build thread and that is what inspired me to build a wineador and what I used as a template. Thanks again Chris!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Will be watching your progress. After flipping through falconman's thread I'm sure ill be making a purchase in the near future as well


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Checked last night and it was at 60%RH, this morning we are at 63%. I'm going to let it get a little over 65% and add one of my HF tubes...maybe by tonight?


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Decided to wait a little more. I'm at 68% right now and just plugged the wineador in. Dropped the temp by a bit and the humidity went to 66%. I'll check it again in a bit, but I think when it gets to 68% again, I'll put in my big HF tube and see where we go. Hopefully I'll be able to take the sponges out by tonight and maintain 65% overnight. If I do, I should be stocking it tomorrow night or Monday!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

That didn't take long, its up to 72% now. I put in both HF bead tubes (large and small) and I'm going to let them soak up water. When they are mostly clear (and the RH gets to 65%) I'm going to pull the dishes of water and see if it stabilizes...might be putting smokes in it tomorrow!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Andy,
Looking good, brother! Glad it's coming together so well. Can't wait to see that bad boy filled to the brim with smokes


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I took all the water out last evening and left the tubes in. Got up this morning and it is holding 68%. I'll give it a bit to make sure, but I think its getting stocked this afternoon!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great work Andy. I just finished building mine and now doing my fathers. Also thanks again for the bomb. Very unexpected lol but greatly appreciated


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> Great work Andy. I just finished building mine and now doing my fathers. Also thanks again for the bomb. Very unexpected lol but greatly appreciated


No prob...hope you enjoy!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

So my impatience get the best of me...RH seemed to be holding well at 68% all morning, so I decided to it was done and filled the drawers. I am now 100% up and running! Heres a pic and be sure to see my contest: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/309660-my-wineador-finished-contest.html


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice bro! looks awesome!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like everything is right on. 3 hours after I got it stocked, RH is right at 64% and it looks and smells great!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Andy, how many cigars do you have in there right now?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

aaron72 said:


> Hey Andy, how many cigars do you have in there right now?


Ha! Very sneaky! Nice try, brother


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> Hey Andy, how many cigars do you have in there right now?


And RG for trying! (as soon as it will let me)


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

aaron72 said:


> Hey Andy, how many cigars do you have in there right now?


181 :laugh:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

My biggest problem right now...I have not told my wife about this project yet, nor does she know I've bought the frige. I'll be home Tuesday when the frige comes. I may not be able to post after that...we will see.[/QUOTE]

Andy....LOL.....that's* ALL *of our problems!:biglaugh:


----------

